# Furry Conventions... Your opinions?



## Kalithe (Aug 9, 2012)

I know that there is a "What to expect at your first convention" thread already, but this isn't asking what to expect. I would like to ask what you, as conventioneers, think OF these conventions. I'm not looking for "Oh, well it's fun and fluffy and junk...". If you do this, expect a PM with a digital bitchslap in it. No... What I'm asking is what were your specific thoughts? What would you have done differently? Is there anything you brought to your convention that was of particular use? What was it like around fur suiters?

That kind of stuff.

I ask this because I recently told my father that I want to go to Furry Weekend Atlanta 2013 with three other friends. We're all saving up and planning to order whenever the pre-registration date opens. I'm going to hopefully have $800 saved up by then for the two day rooming, food, drinks, and other shenanigans. We'll bring toiletries, two sets of clothes, and our bottled up excitement. Anywho... We'll be driving six hours from Camden, GA, so it's not going to be a fun trip up there. I just want to make sure that it's worth it. Thanks in advance!

~Kalithe


----------



## PunkCat (Aug 9, 2012)

Don't wait eight more months, go ASAP to a small con that's in your area.

Do you like totally being immersed?  Your reality and fantasy world will be turned backwards.  Day 1: this is strange.  Day 2: this is fun.  Day 3: this is normal.

Advice: Travel light, stay cheaply and split costs, and enjoy the mindfark of walking amongst the animals then completely becoming one.  And just a bit more practical, whoever gets the room should collect $ up front since we're working with furries here.


----------



## Kalithe (Aug 9, 2012)

Haha. Thanks. I'd love to go to a furmeet or smaller convention, but there are NONE in Southeast Georgia :3 Kingsland, to be specific.


----------



## subiaku (Aug 10, 2012)

Did FWA this year, so I can help. The Westin is adjacent to Peach Tree Plaza. Great place for food on a budget and they have later hours. The parking garage across the street is also the home to the cheapest soda machine in Atlanta Metro. There is also a great Gyro place across from the Sheraton (a few blocks east of the Westin). As for parking, there is a lot across from said Gyro shop that has an early bird special on Sundays (in by 9 out by 5) that will save you a few bucks if you want to stick around at the con an extra day. Is FWA worth it? In a word: Yes. I drove 11 hours from Arkansas and met somebody there who drove in from Seattle. This convention is amazing!


----------



## asdfKBSmASH (Aug 10, 2012)

first would probably be get the gonads to make a furry friend and then attend a con. I plan on it someday, but first I've got to overcome the "god damn deciding you're a furry is a stupid, stupid idea" phase


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 10, 2012)

What? The road trip is half the fun IMO.  The only thing I would change is the dumbfuck con staff at most cons.


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 1, 2012)

I really need to go to a fur meet sometime; then to a fur convention.  I loved the other non furry conventions I've attended.


----------



## Chanur (Sep 17, 2012)

That is not true. Not all of us constaff are dumb..... (Realizes that I am an idiot for running Consuite at MFF) Ok, I AM a dumbfuck.


----------



## pudgeyredfox (Oct 5, 2012)

I dont know if you have attended conventions for other hobbies like anime or sci fi conventions, its similar. They are usually located in a large hotel or convention center next to a big hotel. There is a large central room for the artists and dealers, you will find people selling commissions as well as prints or books of work they did. Sometimes you can find more interesting items being sold. Fursuits, thats a given, they are a lot of fun to watch. As far as interactions with fursuitters, just be polite and respectful. Dont be upset if they appear to ignore you, visibility is very bad inside those suits so they might not have seen you. Don't touch someones fursuit without asking or randomly hug someone from behind. As for photos, I just ask or if they cant hear make the gestures like im holding a camera to get their attention I'd like to photograph their fursuit.

As for what I would personally do differently, well for one thing be a bit more outgoing &stuff and not be so shy. This year I have a fursuit so I wear it to the conventions that I attend. I can tell you the progression and things I learned from a local con that I attend.

First year in 2010, I got up early and drove two hours up there just to spend the day, I remember not having that good of a time cuz i was half asleep thru most of it.

Second year in 2011 I booked an overnight stay in the hotel, got there friday, left saturday. Problem with that was I didnt know too many people and was a bit too shy.

This year, I booked the same overnight stay (I couldnt afford to pay for more than one night since I am the only person in the room, and I wasnt comfortable sharing a room with someone I didnt know well), I have a fursuit this year, and I know more people and I hope to have more fun hanging out with the people I know.

Next year, I will book the whole weekend and I hope to get a table in the artists area/dealers section, to keep costs down I plan on sharing the room with one of my good freinds that also attends the same convention.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 5, 2012)

FWA was my first con many years ago when it was at the Holiday Inn near the airport and I went again last year.

It's always been a lot of fun.

Also, the Aquarium in Atlanta is awesome and eat at Nikoli's Roof at the top of the Hilton if you can afford it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 6, 2012)

I go as much as I can.  Being a suiter it makes it 10x more fun.


----------

